# L245DT Hydraulics Help Needed!



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

Tractor hydraulics are sluggish and have little power to loader. Will pick up 400 lb cement block with 3pt, but have to rev engine to move both loader and 3pt. Loader is weak, and won't lift any weight. I have changed the fluid, cleaned filter below seat area, checked pressure relief valve below seat (seems ok), blown out all lines, checked pump for flow (seems to pump but not sure how much pressure). Today I replaced the loader control valve with no help ($200). My next move is going to be a new pump. Does anybody have any ideas I might try before forking out the cash for a new pump?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Brewski! How many hours on the machine?


----------



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

The tractor has alot of hours on it. Not sure exactly how many, as the tractor is at home and I am not. But it is possible that the pump is worn out. Just wish there was a way to make sure before I spend the cash for a new one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No pressure adjustment on the pump itself? I'd get the spec for system pressure and then find a way to test it. How much do they want for a rebuild?


----------



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

So far, all I have found is a new pump for about $450. A used one will cost me about $200, but I'm leary about a used pump. I am going to test the output pressure as soon as I get my hands on a guage. Hope it tells me something!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It should, and I would go for the new pump if it is in fact bad.


----------



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok...so I put a pressure guage inline directly off of the pump. I wasn't even able to get 300 psi with the throttle at full. I'm thinking that the pressure should be near 2000. Does anybody have any idea what kind of pressure numbers I should be getting?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should be right around 2000 PSI.


----------



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

Took the pump off and broke it down. Had a few pump people look at it. Most agreed that is was not in the best condition. One person suggested changing the shaft shaft seal and squeezing a few more years out of it. Anyway, I decided to change out the entire pump. $488 after taxes. Once I install it, I'll post an update.


----------



## Brewski (Sep 14, 2010)

UPDATE! The new pump fixed my hydraulics. $488. One thing to remember.... be sure to turn your pressure relief valves back out before you run the new pump. I forgot and sheared the shaft key. Luckily, I had a spare from the old pump. Thanks everybody for the help and ideas!


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

Brewski said:


> UPDATE! The new pump fixed my hydraulics. $488. One thing to remember.... be sure to turn your pressure relief valves back out before you run the new pump. I forgot and sheared the shaft key. Luckily, I had a spare from the old pump. Thanks everybody for the help and ideas!


 where did you find the pump for 488 just cracked the housing of mine


----------

